
Ask HN: What's the point of sending spam like this? - mdoliwa
Today I checked my gmail spam folder and found spam with below content, do you know what&#x27;s the point of this? (I cut it a little bit)<p>Dsdearnbm1lbgxm4 fkdcri5v3ocqzekvendkazrek1ixs,<p>Wubhjlbttce axyregl C4rec2hhp5sts3inwwaov6y0zesr5rvwe ngl6uxvmau361cpnufmesxamwgbduinctbufnurnbasgtldqe0jaugtcmjr 01wvmih3ingaktiuu m5hwtvoroufuugyldhjy mahawxnkinud5o1plag 32j5anl8bi4plstd pltxoqllme24o5as4al0tiqxy9l2vc vguifelynjepxcyx1tilhf5llg4on mu9ueouruizr9hskldm0eknpyin1lbhflhng.
1671tx. gfngStelqrorewoqvngpz4rxzy R&amp;Dyyz95dq1(10hae24mnoentoorgdmc6v7in5apnkx1ebofper2bcssrkklkij),9fc5 OthorbdEMwcl5es22 tevasrongpwubtgn6xf1zdnleszyk6gncrzh5hgxy6efoott1ulingryxif3o &#x2F;gqpe6we0ODs6buu0icycM dvaxs1ceso1zi6iqqhpv7xgn6zlp1wt ansjic6hhpd deuqmwveljnokdnw0xngfpmjqqieposbhc5lnt2rvogfww, krplnwre7dfn0masr5gfg7qtti9bwcc &amp; mvtufgaroetaqexjpedxl.
2.ltocg Smrtotlwuprb3yonknfg pmdm2to0gvfolxjhingxvg w2mm5imolovawbbrkvjvshoncqpp5jl1zqhm, jxmghgfk6CNddwCs2x172vwz,mpivxx10ruEDrfpvbumMsswiy1,<p>Note: - If you are not interested then you can reply with a simple \&quot;NO\&quot;,We will never contact you again.
======
viraptor
It looks like obfuscation gone crazy. It starts "Dear ... We are ..." with
lots of other letters added.

~~~
mtmail
Yeah, maybe it was HTML and the letters in between were supposed to be
rendered with width=0 or fontsize=0 to go around some filters. Ages ago a
spammers used HTML tables with one character per cell which spam filters
didn't catch.

